# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  Sa loja keni per momentin..?

## km92

Sa loja keni per momentin ne pc tuaj, cilet jane ato dhe sa i luani ?  :shkelje syri:

----------


## km92

Une per momentin kam 2 loja

*Fifa07* & *Counter Strike 1.6*  :shkelje syri: 

Fifen e luaj me shume kurse Canterin me rralle  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## King_Arthur

3 + 

carbon , scarface , age of empire , pacifik asault .

----------


## KOKASHTA

Fifa 2007
Counter Strike 1.5, 1.6 dhe NS
NFS CARBON
Warcraft ( qe se kam lujt fare )...
The rock

Nejse ci do kot ...se spara luj hic.

Hajt pra

----------


## Gerdi

Devil May Cry 3(e kam mbaruar po e kam fut sa me shty kohen)
Linage II
City of Heroes
Elder Scroll IV: Oblivion

me shume luaj L2, City of Heroes po pres te marr nje game time card tjeter

----------


## NBAlbania

3+
Fifa 07
NFS Carbon
Gta San Andreas
4x4 Evolution 2
PES 6
World Racing 2

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

*Kam ca po asnjiher se kam marr mundimin ti hap dhe ti begenis nga necik 

Mund te them se kam mbi 6 lojra.

PershendeTje !!*

----------


## Diesel Industry

ghost recon advanced warfighter   ,po te ngre nervet,shume monotone..

----------


## Fabio_gr

carbon 
call of duty (online eshte e pa kapshme)
constandine
f.e.a.r
kasparov shessmate

kam edhe 10 cd te tjera

----------


## gen|us

*Per momentim asnje loj nuk kam*

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Lojra kam vetem 1 - the house of dead 2
e kam nxjerre deri tani nja 100 here , dhe prape sme merzitet!!!

----------


## _Elena_

*9Dragons
Conter Strike
Age Of Mythology

*

----------


## no name

Fifa2007

Conter strike

----------


## KOKASHTA

Thekthi do e bejm nje tek e tek !?

----------


## FreeZe

Une kam Counter-Strike 1.5 ,1.6 
NFS carbon e mbarova per 3 ditet qekur e mora dhe mu merzit
GTA SAN andreas
FIFA 2007(shume e merzitshme)
VETEM CS 1.6 luaj tani se jam i angazhuar ne nje turnament CAL 2006-2007
me ekipin iuno ? FreeZe.

----------


## RaPSouL

*Asnjo smerem me lojra si femijte lol  j/k
skam koh per lojra ne pc ndonjeher kure kam nevoj per argetim
luaj ndonje nga interneti nga miniclips.com hehe*

----------


## Harakiri

Kam Warcraft 3: The Frozen Throne, Silver, Psi Ops: The Mindgate Conspiracy. Warcraft III e luaj shume shpesh, Psi Ops mezi po pres ta mbaroj qe ta c'instaloj se me merziti. Silver s'e di perse e kam, tani po e c'instaloj  :buzeqeshje: 
Duke numeruar roms kam nja 600.

----------


## Gerdi

lol,

un mora dhe Infernal qe po me pelqen shume dhe 9Dragons qe po me duket e lezetshme. edhe pse po pres te luaj 2Moons

----------


## Ice Man

ne Pc qitash i kam : Counter strike 1.5 v.shqip , 1.6 , 1.6 v.shqip , 
Nfs Underground 1 , 2 
Assault On Terror 
E-Racer
etj etj

----------


## angel_guy

Per momentin kam kto lojra per pc :

  Tomb raider legend , nfs carbon , Titan quest , Titan quest immortal throne , Age of Mythology Titans , Metal Gear 2 Substance , Oblivion The elder scroll 4 ,
Resident Evil 4 , Etrop astral esence , Splinter Cell duble agent , Counter strike CPL , Counter strike 1.6 v-26 Final , 

Emulatore per lorja te vjetra arcade :

Mame 32 v- 7

nebula

cps 1 , 2

neo geo 

snes 

Ultra 64 - per nintendo 64 .

Kto kam per momentin por kam fshire nja 4 lojra qe sme pelqenin shum .

----------

